# Biken in/um Bayreuth



## Padolomeus (15. April 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

ich bin seit März neu hier im Lande und suche dringend Biker die bereit sind, ab und zu eine Runde mit mir zu drehen. Ich kenne schon den Heinersreuther Forst und den Wald am Siegesturm ganz gut, auch den Buchstein konnte ich schon kennenlernen. Allerdings macht das allein biken auf Dauer keinen Spaß.

Ich bin Hardtailfahrer und fahre gerne Touren von 20 bis 40 km und bis 1500 HM. Gerne aber auch ruhiger.

In der Woche fahre ich fast täglich ab 17:30 Uhr und an den Wochenenden Samstags.

Grüße,

Pado


----------



## Felix91123456 (15. April 2009)

bin ab 27sten wieder zum studieren unten,
würde mich auf jedenfall mal anschließen, kenne mich nämlich noch gar ned aus in bt.

mim rennrad hab ich mal ne tolle tour ausfindig gemacht, mtb war ich abernoch nicht unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Padolomeus (15. April 2009)

Hej Felix,

wir können gerne ab 27ten und wenn du deine Lehrveranstaltungen kennst, biken gehen. Ich versuche so immer Montags bis Donnerstags ab 17:30 Uhr ne Runde zu drehen. Treffpunkt wäre dann immer Rathausbrunnen. Wer da ist, ist da. Wer nicht, dann nicht. 

Freu mich auf ne Tour,

Pado


----------



## Padolomeus (18. April 2009)

Jäh mein Ridge ist da!

Jetzt heißt es bügeln und hobeln ohne Ende

@ Felix: wie siehts aus. Ist dein 314er auch da?


----------



## dasew (25. April 2009)

Servus!

Wenn du Lust hast, kannst gerne mal beim Uni - MTB Treff vorbeigucken. Die Touren entsprechen so ziemlich deiner Beschreibung und auf die Weise kannst die Gegend hervorragend kennelernen (speziell die Trails in der Gegend).

Treffpunkt: Mittwoch 17.00 Uhr vorm Sportinstitut der Uni


----------



## Padolomeus (30. April 2009)

Hej,

konnte gestern leider nicht kommen. Wie sieht es aus mit zukünftigen Terminen: bleibt es bei Mittwoch 17:00 Uhr?

Grüße


----------



## dasew (30. April 2009)

Servus,

jo der Termin am Mittwoch ist für das komplette Sommersemester fix. 

Diesen Mittwoch wars eh ne Schlammschlacht 

Grüße


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. Mai 2009)

17 Uhr ist relativ perfekt für mich, evtl. sieht man sich morgen, falls der Arbeitstag nicht allzu anstrengend wird... Würde da auf jeden Fall auch mal gern reinschnuppern, um zu sehen, ob ich mitkomme und vor allem, damit ich nicht allein unter der Woche fahren muss...


----------



## Padolomeus (10. März 2010)

Hej an alle,

auch wenn es grad nicht so scheint, aber der Frühling kommt bestimmt....garantiert!
Daher: wie sieht es mit regelmäßigen Ausfahrten aus?

Ich denke, dass die Studentfraktion unter uns spätestens ab April auch wieder einen Termin in der Woche für uns hat. Ich schlage da mal Donnerstag ab 17:00 Uhr vor. Treffpunkt Sportwissenschaften Campus. 

Für alle, die auch vor Semesterbeginn biken wollen: schlagt Termine vor. ich bin dabei.

Grüße,

Jonny


----------



## Padolomeus (20. April 2010)

Gibt es schon neue Termine fürs Semester von der Studentenfraktion unter uns?


----------



## Bullhead (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo.

Wir vom DAV Bayreuth veranstalten immer mal wieder ein After-Work-Ausrollen und auch andere Touren. Schau doch einfach mal vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

